
A Big LITTLE Problem: A Tale of Big.LITTLE Gone Wrong - aw1621107
https://medium.com/@jadr2ddude/a-big-little-problem-a-tale-of-big-little-gone-wrong-e7778ce744bb
======
glandium
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12481700](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12481700)

